# Transformatori >  24 V   250 VA trafs

## serotonine

ir idejas, ko iesaakt ar taadu??   pamatiiga kaste.   mosh kaadu stipriikli nobarot?

----------


## jeecha

Diezgan plashi taadu var izmantot... maza CNC stepperu/servo baroklim, "laboratorijas baroklja" buuvei, elektroliizei utt utjp  ::  Stipreklim diez vai buus iisti piemeerots - tiem parasti lielaaks spriegums un divi sekundaarie tinumi.

Ja vinsh ir daudzmaz svaigs un ir toroiids (respektiivi nav MILZIIGS), vari man vinju meegjinaat paardot - man kaareiz vaidzeetu 24V 10+A trafu jo gribas CNC barokli pacelt no 22V uz 32V (respektiivi patreiz staav 17V trafs ko gribeetos nomainiit uz 24V trafu :: .

----------


## serotonine

iztaisnojot sanaktu stipri virs 30.....   vopsem domaasu

----------

